# Dog Lake 2016



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Had another great 3.5 days on Dog Lake in Missanabie. Just wanted to share a few pics. Weather was warm, and got very windy our last day, so we actually came home a half day early. Over the 3.5 days my Dad and I ended up with 150 or so good fish. This doesn't include the tiny perch, and micro walleye we caught. Great eaters and some real nice ones including my personal best Ontario walleye at 29"! Most fish were caught with a slip bobber rig caught more than enough fish to eat as well as to bring home. Water was very warm and a bit low, which was different than the last few years. The only difficulty we had was not finding the perch. Only managed 20 keepers this year. Overall, a great experience! Love that lake! We also saw two moose on Rabbit lsland while trolling one morning. Here are my pics. 


















































[/IMG]


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice. Where did you stay? What depths and what kind of structure held the walleye?


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

We got our fish on rock piles near deep water and a shallow bay that produces when the wind blows like crazy. We stayed at Ernie's as always.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Good stuff. I'm headed to another lake in the area in a couple weeks and recently got a report that our usual spots (<25fow) are not holding fish and the water is warmer than usual. It might cool off quite a bit in two weeks but I was already planning on looking for deeper humps anyway. Lots of whitefish in this lake and I believe that the larger fish probably hang on structure in the main basins waiting to ambush roving schools.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome! So many lakes up there, I'd love to explore more, but we never have time. Crooked is one I'd love to try, but I don't want to destroy the truck getting back there. Good luck up there!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice! Wish I could try later in the summer. Always do well in late June when I have time to break free. Had to be something seeing Moose on Rabbit Island. Have a few new holes that look like they hold fish that we never got a good shot at due to wind. Either way we look forward to going about the day after we get back.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Isn't that the truth! I love Dog lake. We are doing a fly in next year, so we'll have to wait a little longer to get back.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like a awesome trip buddy, you can tell from the smile on your faces you had a blast. That's a trophy inland lake eye forsure, great pics!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MDH said:


> Had another great 3.5 days on Dog Lake in Missanabie. Just wanted to share a few pics. Weather was warm, and got very windy our last day, so we actually came home a half day early. Over the 3.5 days my Dad and I ended up with 150 or so good fish. This doesn't include the tiny perch, and micro walleye we caught. Great eaters and some real nice ones including my personal best Ontario walleye at 29"! Most fish were caught with a slip bobber rig caught more than enough fish to eat as well as to bring home. Water was very warm and a bit low, which was different than the last few years. The only difficulty we had was not finding the perch. Only managed 20 keepers this year. Overall, a great experience! Love that lake! We also saw two moose on Rabbit lsland while trolling one morning. Here are my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you stay? I bear hunted with Wassiagomin a couple years ago and fished every morning. Nice people and easy to get to!


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

steelyspeed said:


> Where did you stay? I bear hunted with Wassiagomin a couple years ago and fished every morning. Nice people and easy to get to!


How'd you do bear hunting? I've always wanted to bear hunt up there. We stayed at Ernie's right there in Missanabie. Love it up there!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

MDH said:


> How'd you do bear hunting? I've always wanted to bear hunt up there. We stayed at Ernie's right there in Missanabie. Love it up there!


Sorry for delay...
I was the only hunter out of 6 to not shoot a bear as I only saw smaller bears. Bruce does a great job and I will be back in a couple years. I just checked their FB page and their hunters went 100% this year. It's a great value in that you get to fish every day before your hunt.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

steelyspeed said:


> Sorry for delay...
> I was the only hunter out of 6 to not shoot a bear as I only saw smaller bears. Bruce does a great job and I will be back in a couple years. I just checked their FB page and their hunters went 100% this year. It's a great value in that you get to fish every day before your hunt.


Is that out on Lochalsh bay? If so a buddy of mine was up there hunting the opening week as well. I really want to give that a try one year!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Look up Wassiagomin lodge. It's a boat in, they pick you up from missanabie. They are flexible with you if you want a buddy or two to go with you and just fish. My friend came with for $300 for the whole week and fished while I hunted and picked me up and dropped me off at my stand. What I loved about them was that the baits were accessed by water only


----------

